# Accessories... :)



## allthegearandnoidea (Mar 30, 2012)

*Sunglasses and shoes*

Any advice on where I can get cycling/running sunglasses for a small head? 
Which brands are good for small, narrow feet?
Tri training week in france in august - any other tips on what to take?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Oakley makes some smaller women's sunglasses.


----------

